# R5 instant light issue in footage



## Anesmezig (Aug 23, 2021)

Hello everyone. I recently bought my new r5 and having a really disturbing issue. I am using my r5 with ef lens adapter with my Tamron lenses. While I am recording video, an instant light like flash is occurring and I don't know what causes it. You can see the issue in the video below. Does anyone faced this or have an idea of what can cause it? Thanks.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1E3WcrMmO1t7VnELbncPYesre9SglAra1/view?usp=sharing


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2021)

That looks and sounds like the aperture opening up to wide open. What aperture were you using and does it do it with other, preferably Canon, lenses?


----------



## Anesmezig (Aug 23, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That looks and sounds like the aperture opening up to wide open. What aperture were you using and does it do it with other, preferably Canon, lenses?


I do not have any Canon lens that I can use in r5 so I have no idea if it is a lens problem. I am using between 8 and 5.6 aperture and having this issue.


----------



## Joules (Aug 23, 2021)

Does indeed look like the aperture. If this happens regularly when shooting stopped down, you can confirm it is the aperture by simply shooting wide open. If the issue doesn't show up when shooting at the brightest aperture, that proves it as the cause.


----------



## Anesmezig (Aug 23, 2021)

Joules said:


> Does indeed look like the aperture. If this happens regularly when shooting stopped down, you can confirm it is the aperture by simply shooting wide open. If the issue doesn't show up when shooting at the brightest aperture, that proves it as the cause.


I will try all my lenses with different apertures and see if this is still happening. I don't face this problem all the time but it happens frequently and this makes it hard to understand what causes it. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 23, 2021)

This is a case of divine punishment by Goddess Kwannon for not using her sacred EF and RF lenses...


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> This is a case of divine punishment by Goddess Kwannon for not using her sacred EF and RF lenses...


Or it is the result of third parties who refuse, or aren’t eligible, to pay the licensing fees to get access to the full EF RF protocols but choose to sell those lenses anyway.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 23, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> This is a case of divine punishment by Goddess Kwannon for not using her sacred EF and RF lenses...


Probably not: I had a similar issue using the Eos R and the RF35 1.8.
Shooting stills in contiuous mode every 7th picture was over exposed because the aperture was wide opened.
I still have not updated the firmware of the lens. Maybe a reason.


----------



## Anesmezig (Aug 24, 2021)

I tried all apertures with my 24-70 2.8 Tamron and saw that it occurred in every aperture except 2.8. Also, I have faced a problem similar to the aperture issue. While VS is on, during the record an instant frame dislocation is occurring and I found out this happens because of the VS and turn it off. But in this aperture problem, it seems like it stops only 2.8 or when the AF is off and it is really annoying. I have never faced such a problem with my old mark4. Do you have any suggestions to fix this issue or is my lens garbage for r5?


----------

